#   >   >  Наушники с активным шумоподавлением

## zibadun

Товарищи радиолюбители!

Кто-нибудь пользовался в шеке наушниками с активным подавлением шума? Есть ли от них толк?

Хочется избавится от шума вентиляторов в УМ и других посторонних звуков и повысить комфорт приема.

----------


## ra9xdj

> !
> 
> -        ?     ?
> 
>               .


        .
1.   
2.     .

----------


## zibadun

-18 -   ,  ""    (  ,     ).
       (ANR)  $1000,    .      ""    100.

 ::::

----------


## zibadun

.   -      " ",  ,  AblePlanet  NC182CGCC .                .    ,   ,  ,           (  ). 



$35

----------


## ut1wpr

> .   -      " ",  ,  AblePlanet  NC182CGCC .                .    ,   ,  ,           (  ).


  ...

----------


## er1mf

> 100 , , ,   300 - Bose QuietComfort 15.


  ,     -  .

----------


## er1mf

> Bose   (  ),     ,    -   ,  ,    .


        -    ,                 .

----------


## UB3RBU

> ,       ...    .


      !

----------


## UB3RBU

> ?


  :Smile:      .

----------


## UB3RBU

> BEAG??? Hungary???  ...


          ?   ?

----------

